# Hoyt Super Rest????



## JimDE (Aug 3, 2008)

I read this rest being highly reccomended many times my question is the reccomendation referring to using it with or without a plunger for FITA Recurve archery??

Is there another rest/plunger setup more commonly used in competition?


----------



## João_Almeida (Mar 3, 2008)

beiter plunger and cartel magnetic rest is my setup i use it in a lot of competitions and top archers use them too


----------



## engtee (Oct 2, 2003)

To be effective, you will need a plunger in conjunction with the Hoyt Super Rest. Btw, fyi, the Hoyt rest was used by some of the competitors in the Beijing Olympics.


----------



## João_Almeida (Mar 3, 2008)

this is the best rest http://www.bowsports.com/acatalog/info_32370.html


----------



## mainline (Aug 26, 2008)

It is the most reliable rest I have ever used. Shot many scores over 1300 and a few 70m rounds over 340 with the super rest and Beiter plunger combo.The best performances I have seen personally have been done with this exact combo. Rick Mckinney shot 1347 at the World Championships in 1993 with this set-up. It also is the same combo Huish used to claim the double golds in Atlanta. I highly recommend them. No moving parts, no metal, easy to replace, but most of all that rest allows for zero vertical movement. IMO


----------



## ewan (Aug 28, 2007)

Hard to go wrong with the super rest - I use a Cartel X-Pert rest + Beiter plunger myself, mostly because the colour matches my bow


----------



## Huntmaster (Jan 30, 2003)

I DON'T like the Hoyt Super rest at all!

If you have a cutout riser, the only thing that will support your arrow is the flimsy tip of the rest......the part that is supposed to keep the arrow from falling off. 

If you have a cutout riser, use an AAE rest - one with the heavy wire. They're much better quality. Would you rather have a metal wire supporting your arrow, or a flimsy piece of plastic?

This is only my opinion - your mileage may vary :tongue:


----------



## Boltsmyth (Nov 16, 2002)

I always cut that flimsy part off. If the rest is too far inside the arrow I use double sided tape to build it out. I also cut off the wedge of plastic that serves as the pressure point so that only the plunger works as the pressure point.

Good Shooting,
Joe B.


----------



## Greg Bouras (Nov 17, 2006)

Hoyt Super Rest is a very good rest. If shooting one it is a good idea to have a spare and or some spare double stick tape in your quiver. If memory serves , you can buy spare double stick backings pre-cut.

The Cavalier ST-300 is also a good rest. The spring can be bent to adjust for riser center shot machining. There is a bit of vertical movement with this rest which I have found to be very repeatable.

Plunger is mandatory with either.

It is also a good idea to check any stick on rest from time to time for good adhesion to the riser. This is true especially if shooting in rain or wet weather


----------

